# الرمال السوداء



## بابكريحى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عـريف 
الرمال السوداء رمال شاطئيه
ترسبت نتيجة لاصطدام مياه البحر بمصبات الوديان و الأنهار

و هي منتشره في بعض مناطق ساحل البحر الأحمر
والبحر العربي
و أغناها علي سواحل مصر المطلة علي البحر الأبيض من رشيد حتي رفح بطول‏400‏ كيلو متر

تنتشر هذه الرمال
بفعل التيارات البحرية والأمواج

وترجع الأهمية الاقتصادية للرمال السوداء الى احتوائها على نسب من المعادن التى لها مردرد تعديني
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الألمنيت – FeTiO2
الروتيل - TiO2
اكاسيد حديدية - ماجنتيت 
الزركون – Zr(SiO4)& ZrO2.Zr(SiO)4 – و يكون أحيانا خليك من Zr + U ) )
الثوريا 
الجارنت 
المونازيت – Ga.La.Y.Th – أملاح السيريوم و لبثوريوم
السليكا الثقيلة.
الليكوكزين
كما تحتوي الرمال السوداء علي كثير من الغازات النادرة 
الذهب
و يقدر بحوالي نصف جرام في الطن
الكاسيتريت
الالمنيت والروتيل

الألمنيت
تستخدم في إنتاج معدن التيتانيوم
لصناعة هياكل الطائرات و الصواريخ ذات الأرتفاعات العاليه لمقاومة الظروف الكونيه

الروتيل
هو المادة الاساسية في صناعة البويات (الأصباغ).

الزركون 
يستخدم تزجيج السيراميك 
العالية على امتصاص النيترونات 
ولذا يستخدم في المفاعلات النووية لكبح جماح التدفق النيتروني
الهيفنيوم
و يكون مصاحبا للزوكلنيوم في مركباته

أكاسيد الحديد 
لإنتاج الحديد الصالح للاختزال المباشر 
المونازيت
فوسفات للعناصر الأرضية النادرة

و هو غني بمعدن الثوريا - أكسيد الثوريوم 
و يستخدم في المفاعلات النووية لأنتاج الطاقه

الجارنت
يستخدم في أغراض الصنفرة

السليكا الثقيلة
تستخدم الصنفرة.

أكسيد اليورانيوم الأسود

الهيفنيوم

الكاسيتيريت 
و هو ثاني اكسيد القصدير خامة رئيسية للقصدير
------------------------------------------------------
________________________________________
يتم استخراج هذه المعادن عن طريق تجريف الرمال الشاطئيه من شاطئ البحر بإتجاة 
الداخل ثم رفع هذه الرمال الى سطح الجرافة حيث يتم استخلاص المعادن الاقتصادية 
تثاقليا وذلك بالاستفادة من فروق الوزن الواضحة بينها وبين بقية الرمال (حبيبات 
المرو) ثم يتم إعادة الرمال مرة أخرى الى اماكنها بعد استخلاص المعادن 
الاقتصادية.

التجهيز والمعالجة
يتم فصل المعادن الاقتصادية عن بعضها البعض فيزيائياً باستغلال الفروق الواضحة 
في خواصها وقابليتها للتوصيل الكهروستاتيكي حيث يمكن بهذه الطريقة فصل المعادن 
بصورة شبه كاملة.

أن استغلال هذه الرمال وتحويلها إلي منتجات اقتصادية تقدر بملايين الدولارات لا يكلف من الناحية التكنولوجية سوي بعض الأجهزة التي تعمل علي فصل رواسب هذه الرمال الثقيلة في أماكنها وإعادة الرمال الباقية إلي أماكنها مرة أخري حتي لاتكون هناك تغيرات بيئية أو في التضاريس وتتم هذه العملية باستخدام معدة عائمة تعتبر جرافة وشفاطة في نفس الوقت وتسمي دردج ــ وثمنها بخس جدا ــ وتنشأ لها بركة خاصة بعمق‏5‏ أمتار وتقوم بتقليب الرمال التي أمامها عند قاع البركة فتنهار هذه الرمال من القاع وكل ما فوقها‏,‏ ويتم شفط خليط الماء والرمال بطلمبة رمال ثم يدفع الخليط في أنبوبة إلي وحدة التركيز الأولي العائمة خلف الدردج لاستخلاص الركاز واعادة الرمال المتبقية إلي الخلف
ثم تدخل المرحلة الثانية وهي عملية استخلاص الركاز من الرمال وتعتمد علي الاختلاف البين في الوزن النوعي بين الركاز والعادم ولأنها تتم في وسط مائي فقد سميت هذه الوحدة بالوحدة الرطبة وغالبا ما يستخدم فيها نوعان من الأجهزة البسيطة التكنولوجية التي ترفع نسبة الركاز إلي‏40%
‏ ثم يدفع خليط الرمال والماء إلي النوع الثاني من الأجهزة وهو حلزوني حيث يتم رفع نسبة الركاز إلي‏90%‏ وبعدها يشحن الركاز عن طريق العمالة الي الوحدة التالية
وهي عملية تخليص الركاز من باقي الشوائب بحيث تصل إلي‏100%‏ تقريبا
ثم تدخل مرحلة جديدة علي جهاز يسمي بجهاز الفصل وفيه يتم فصل المعادن بالنقاوة المطلوبة وتستخدم فيه الطرق الكهربية والمغناطيسية
فمع بداية مراحل عمل الدردج حتي مرحلة الفصل لايستغرق ذلك سوي ساعات بسيطة وبتكاليف زهيدة‏,‏ فتكنولوجيا استخراج الرمال السوداء من أقل التكاليف التكنولوجية علي المستوي الجيولوجي في استخراج
يتم أستخلاص الثوريوم من المونازيت , يمعالجته بالصودا الكاويه , مع التسخين عدة ساعات , حتي تذوب هذه العناصر في المحلول , ثم يعاد ترسيبها , و تنقيتها بالوسائل الكيميائية


----------

